# Samsung J110G Stuck In Odin Mode (Multi Core Download)



## Hafusa (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello everyone. I tried to turn on normally my j110g. It does enter the download mode but appeared weirdly. No android icon. Just this texts below appeared on the left side of the screen. I tried to flash the stock rom but didn't succeed. When i tried to enter download mode using the usb jig, it goes directly to factory mode. What could be the possible problem and i hope i could get some answer here. Thanks.

ODIN MODE (MULTI CORE DOWNLOAD)
PRODUCT NAME : SM-J110G
CURRENT BINARY : SAMSUNG OFFICIAL
SYSTEM STATUS : Custom
Secure Download : Enabled


----------



## somadsul (Sep 25, 2016)

In such situations your main hope is to flash stock rom through the Odin,
How you trying to flash stock rom? Is you got success? What is the custom status for system?
Is your phone rooted or custom recovery installed?

sent from my Tencent OS G900H


----------



## Hafusa (Sep 25, 2016)

somadsul said:


> In such situations your main hope is to flash stock rom through the Odin,
> How you trying to flash stock rom? Is you got success? What is the custom status for system?
> Is your phone rooted or custom recovery installed?
> 
> sent from my Tencent OS G900H

Click to collapse




thanks for the reply. i had tried to flash j110g firmware but nothing happen on the phone screen. It doesnt have any download progress like the usual download mode that has blue line showing the download progress. At the same time on my pc, Odin got stucked at nand write. Totally out of idea here.


----------



## somadsul (Sep 25, 2016)

Hafusa said:


> thanks for the reply. i had tried to flash j110g firmware but nothing happen on the phone screen. It doesnt have any download progress like the usual download mode that has blue line showing the download progress. At the same time on my pc, Odin got stucked at nand write. Totally out of idea here.

Click to collapse



That screen is for flash external things like custom recovery, stock firmware (original), bootloader, Modem etc.
This is not for downloading with internet,
&  for Odin- first you need download stock firmware of your device the from sammobile website, downloaded file is in Zip format, have to extract it first you will get 'your firmware name.tar.md5 file , install usb driver on PC, then open odin 1st, then connect mobile in download mode you should  see in above column 0:[COM-] & in log you will receive 'Added' message something like this it will confirm that your mobile is connected successfully, then in Odin select PDA or AP section select your extracted tar.md5 file, wait sometime for loading tar.md5 file in odin again you will see the file is added in log section then finally you can hit start button...
Wait till receive pass message or this will reboot automatically your device.
Best luck

sent from my Tencent OS G900H


----------



## somadsul (Sep 26, 2016)

Hafusa said:


> thanks for the reply. i had tried to flash j110g firmware but nothing happen on the phone screen. It doesnt have any download progress like the usual download mode that has blue line showing the download progress. At the same time on my pc, Odin got stucked at nand write. Totally out of idea here.

Click to collapse



Hope you got your phone back

sent from my Tencent OS G900H


----------



## akuajy (Sep 26, 2016)

somadsul said:


> Hope you got your phone back
> 
> sent from my Tencent OS G900H

Click to collapse





somadsul said:


> That screen is for flash external things like custom recovery, stock firmware (original), bootloader, Modem etc.
> This is not for downloading with internet,
> &  for Odin- first you need download stock firmware of your device the from sammobile website, downloaded file is in Zip format, have to extract it first you will get 'your firmware name.tar.md5 file , install usb driver on PC, then open odin 1st, then connect mobile in download mode you should  see in above column 0:[COM-] & in log you will receive 'Added' message something like this it will confirm that your mobile is connected successfully, then in Odin select PDA or AP section select your extracted tar.md5 file, wait sometime for loading tar.md5 file in odin again you will see the file is added in log section then finally you can hit start button...
> Wait till receive pass message or this will reboot automatically your device.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem...there's no android logo just the text on the top left

ODIN MODE (MULTI CORE DOWNLOAD)
PRODUCT NAME : SM-J110G
CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS: Custom
Secure Download : Enabled <<---text in blue

Odin detect the phone but stuck at "Setup Connection"

From trying to reboot normally, pressing the vol+ power and home or vol- power and home; all i get is the text. at least if i can truly get into the regular download mode (the one with android logo and progress bar) i can flash properly. even kies could not do anything. even tried z3x samsung tools (can't detect the phone). 

any idea?


----------



## Hafusa (Oct 2, 2016)

somadsul said:


> That screen is for flash external things like custom recovery, stock firmware (original), bootloader, Modem etc.
> This is not for downloading with internet,
> &  for Odin- first you need download stock firmware of your device the from sammobile website, downloaded file is in Zip format, have to extract it first you will get 'your firmware name.tar.md5 file , install usb driver on PC, then open odin 1st, then connect mobile in download mode you should  see in above column 0:[COM-] & in log you will receive 'Added' message something like this it will confirm that your mobile is connected successfully, then in Odin select PDA or AP section select your extracted tar.md5 file, wait sometime for loading tar.md5 file in odin again you will see the file is added in log section then finally you can hit start button...
> Wait till receive pass message or this will reboot automatically your device.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done this countless time..still didn't succeed. nevermind i'l try another method.. I'll share the answer if I have good news. thanks bro..


----------



## victoriodurang (Feb 6, 2017)

same problem here guys. It says:

ODIN MODE (MULTI CORE DOWNLOAD)<--- text in red 
PRODUCT NAME : SM-J110G
CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS: Custom
Secure Download : Enabled <---text in blue

and has a black screen display, all you have to see is that Odin mode :/


----------



## riteshkhrn (Mar 27, 2017)

*Did you get it to work? How?*



akuajy said:


> I had the same problem...there's no android logo just the text on the top left
> 
> ODIN MODE (MULTI CORE DOWNLOAD)
> PRODUCT NAME : SM-J110G
> ...

Click to collapse



Any idea how to make it work?


----------



## mashaalkautsar81 (Mar 28, 2017)

yesss...only 1 idea...replace new emmc...this hardware issue..not software issue


----------



## fertxter (Jun 21, 2017)

hi just try this Samsung j1 ace SM-J110G / DS error download download enable


----------



## bayshiver (Sep 9, 2017)

mashaalkautsar81 said:


> yesss...only 1 idea...replace new emmc...this hardware issue..not software issue

Click to collapse






i agree with you, the only way to solve it , is change your  emmc , my phone have the same problem and i couldn't flash it with  odin even with 4 file firmware


----------

